# Snail - Pest?



## Tommy (28 Oct 2018)

It appears I have my first inhabitant a snail! Ive never had a snail in my tank before but I know they just keep on multiplying and take over a tank. Ive not put the snail in so it must have been on one of the plants. 



 

Do I need to be worried about this snail? Will it eat my plants?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> Will it eat my plants?



The decaying ones yes, and algae too  



Tommy said:


> Do I need to be worried about this snail?



If there is one there is probably more OFC. Esha Gastropex is an effective treatment but may need more than the stated dose to clear them


----------



## Siege (28 Oct 2018)

Just fish them out as you see them. Take a zero tolerance policy and they will gradually go.

All plants have eggs on them (unless tissue culture). You can dip the new plants in a treatment before planting, but this will kill any shrimp you have in the tank.

Wen you get fish don’t overfeed and you’ll keep their numbers down.


----------



## Tommy (28 Oct 2018)

Zeus. said:


> The decaying ones yes, and algae too
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one there is probably more OFC. Esha Gastropex is an effective treatment but may need more than the stated dose to clear them



So best to try get rid of them then?


----------



## Siege (28 Oct 2018)

Some people like them. I don’t, they look unsightly imo.

Dennerle snail roller catcher thing is a brilliant tool if you find you have more in the future.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Oct 2018)

I have snails I don't mind d them but there are loads. Every week when I do my water change I get rid of as much if them as I can but there are aways loads left.


----------



## Tommy (28 Oct 2018)

Siege said:


> Some people like them. I don’t, they look unsightly imo.
> 
> Dennerle snail roller catcher thing is a brilliant tool if you find you have more in the future.





Lee iley said:


> I have snails I don't mind d them but there are loads. Every week when I do my water change I get rid of as much if them as I can but there are aways loads left.



I wouldn't mind the odd one or two but I dont think that's possible?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2018)

I used Esha Gastropex  at x2 the stated dose and it did clear the snails after the second three day dose, did lose a few shrimp but not them all so at your own risk I would catch as many shrimp as possible before using  shouldn't take long


----------



## Tommy (28 Oct 2018)

Zeus. said:


> I used Esha Gastropex  at x2 the stated dose and it did clear the snails after the second three day dose, did lose a few shrimp but not them all so at your own risk I would catch as many shrimp as possible before using  shouldn't take long



I don't have shrimp mate but would love them, not sure if you can put them in with boesemani rainbows though?


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Oct 2018)

You can also use a concentrated eSha Gastropex solution as a plant dip, which is shrimp safe, just follow the instructions.


----------



## Cheltster (28 Oct 2018)

Why all the snail hate? I'd love the little guys but I never seem to get them, or if I do I think the goldies must eat them. You guys are so lucky.


----------



## Siege (28 Oct 2018)

Haha! I’ll send you some of mine if you like!


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





Cheltster said:


> Why all the snail hate? I'd love the little guys


I'm a snail fan as well. Your one looks like a <"Tadpole Snail (_Physella acuta_)">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Cheltster (28 Oct 2018)

Siege said:


> Haha! I’ll send you some of mine if you like!



I'll have them. I like the natural jungle type look aquarium. Plenty of room for snails. They are harmless.


----------



## Tommy (28 Oct 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I'm a snail fan as well. Your one looks like a <"Tadpole Snail (_Physella acuta_)">.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I just googled the tadpole snail and it does look like the one I have. They are actually selling these snails on ebay lol  If they harmless I might keep it, but will I be over run with them if I do? I might never see it again. I only noticed it as it was right at the front where I was examining my cleaning of the glass.


----------

